# Shotgun sling length



## mkteagle (Apr 19, 2011)

I am looking for average dimensions for a shotgun sling. I am 6 ft tall. I have a buddy that will make me a sling, but I can't find any chart or anything detailing how long the sling should be. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the Forum!

Make sure you have some adjustment in your custom-made sling.

Each day hunting I adjust my sling to shoot off-hand, military style, with the sling around my elbow. If I'm wearing heavy clothes or a pack with a thick shoulder pad the adjustment will vary. The guns seem to carry well on the shoulder that way too.

It's just a habit I have and I do it even for my pump shotguns and pump rifles.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Most shotgun slings will attach to the magazine cap. This dimension can vary between models. I recommend finding a sling that fits you AND your gun, then making the new sling close to that same length. And at least a few inches of adjustment is mandatory - as goob said.


----------

